# Things that *should* have scared us...



## Craig (Apr 19, 2008)

This is just a reminder that there are things evangelicalism produces that ought to inspire fear in children...why I wasn't frightened of Psalty when growing up is beyond comprehension...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnm3VRUuhhk]YouTube - Psalty Singing Songbook[/ame]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Poimen (Apr 19, 2008)

We used to listen to Psalty all the time when I was growing up.


----------



## Craig (Apr 19, 2008)

Poimen said:


> We used to listen to Psalty all the time when I was growing up.



There is a big difference between listening and viewing...I know when I listened to Psalty, I never envisioned creepy men dressed as evil demon dogs and a man with really, really, really tight tights...


----------



## Poimen (Apr 19, 2008)

If I recall correctly there was a cartoon version that we watched but alas, the real Psalty never made an appearance in my house until now!


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 19, 2008)

I feel sick...


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 19, 2008)

Craig said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > We used to listen to Psalty all the time when I was growing up.
> ...



Hey, if you were wearing tights that tight, you would sound funny too!


----------



## caddy (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow....


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 19, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Hey, if you were wearing tights that tight, you would sound funny too!








Except to say, by God's grace I was blessed to not see or hear of Psalty.....





until now

Thanks alot!


----------



## Sonoftheday (Apr 19, 2008)

I wonder if I can pick up one of these outfits for Halloween? I'd look awesome in tights!


----------



## Seb (Apr 19, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> 'd look awesome in tights!



Wouldn't we all brother...In our minds!!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 19, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, if you were wearing tights that tight, you would sound funny too!
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 19, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> I wonder if I can pick up one of these outfits for Halloween? I'd look awesome in tights!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> I wonder if I can pick up one of these outfits for Halloween? I'd look awesome in tights!



A certain dance scene from a certain Mel Brooks / Cary Elwes movie comes to mind.

Robin Hood: Men in Tights - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 19, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Sonoftheday said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if I can pick up one of these outfits for Halloween? I'd look awesome in tights!
> ...








 We are men... Men in tights... 

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=0lUjhEHlh7s&feature=related"]Men in Tights[/ame]


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow - I could have gone a whole 'nother lifetime without seeing that...


----------

